# Trela Vs. Cofee: The Clash Of The Titans!



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

<big><big>*Trela Vs Cofee: TBT's Best*</big></big>

Well everyone, we have finished our matches! Here is the matches:

Match 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF_7_S4jkIc

Match 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZCcT8qtHkY

Match 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isiXBlhEel0

Enjoy!  :veryhappy: 

To Cofee: Good games Cofee! Those matches were so intense! I got really scared at the end of every single Brawl we did. Your an amazing player, and own all of those Cofee-Haters for me!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 22, 2009)

Wait a sec? I'm as good as Coffee!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 22, 2009)

HOLY SHI- IM SO GUNNA WATCH THIS. And trela you didnt add me yet -_-


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh LOL my bad. FC please? Mine in mah Sig.

I gotta go put my Wii Upstairs, so brb.

Silver: Cofee and me planned this a long time ago. Everyone has been wanting me to Brawl him, so...


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 22, 2009)

...why is this interesting?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh LOL my bad. FC please? Mine in mah Sig.
> 
> I gotta go put my Wii Upstairs, so brb.
> 
> Silver: Cofee and me planned this a long time ago. Everyone has been wanting me to Brawl him, so...


Mine in my sig


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

People have been PM'ing me and Posting about me and Cofee to do a Brawl. There are a lot of Brawlers here, and have been wanting to see this fight for a while now.


----------



## MygL (Feb 22, 2009)

wait coffe is from nebraska?? then maybe i could meet him IRL since i got some aunts over there ....


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

Hub, Imma go get on now.

Everyone: Another thing I forgot to say. The Game will be best out of 7. Pretty long, huh?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 22, 2009)

Trela will own Coffee.....


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

Ehhh....probably not. He owns my Marth and MK, but I dunno if I will use them against him.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 22, 2009)

Me and Coffee need a rematch.


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

The Match should start in 45 minutes! After the match, I shall show the results, than upload the Vids.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2009)

GO TRELA! TEXAS RULES!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG! Go coffee wait go Trela Wait Go Jd!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2009)

GO CHUCK  NORRIS! He should be a character.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

lol


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 22, 2009)

coffee as in coffeebean?
or coffee as in coffeeadict87?
Nevermind. I forgot coffeebean! is a girl.


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

I gotta wait for Cofee to get on =I

I hope I can record now. I dunno if my dad will let me use it =O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> <big><big>*Trela Vs Cofee: TBT's Best*</big></big>
> 
> Welcome all, to the* Ultimate, EPIC, Clash Of The Titans, starring Me and Cofee!* We will be facing off today to see who is the *best on TBT*, with YouTube Recording! This Thread will be used to discuss the Match before it *starts today, at 5:00p.m. Central Time*. THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR BRAWLING EACH OTHER, but if you want to Brawl me or Cofee before or after the Big Fight, then please post here.
> 
> ...


I bolded the parts I found funny.


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL I'm retarted, no?

It looks like this is gonna be delayed, everyone. 2 reasons:

1. Cofee isn't on =(
2. I cant use the Laptop right now.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Trela all the way..

Own that noob Houston style please


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 22, 2009)

CRAP.

DELAYS SUCK.

PLUSS COFFEE GOT SCARED AND RAN. THAT SUCKS TOO.


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela all the way..
> 
> Own that noob Houston style please


LOL dont ya think thats too much? =P

TLM: Yes, yes it does. I'm on my dad's Laptop right now, so me and my sister are gonna put a match on YouTube =D


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No if anything its not enough..

Coffee needs to get stomped, hard...in the face..l0l

No but seriously own him please? >.<


----------



## Chibz (Feb 22, 2009)

Brawl is sum srs biznes guys. :B


----------



## Horus (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome, we get to watch a pro tear up a little kid 

for those who are completely oblivious/stupid Trela>coffee


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sure your friend isn't the best on TBT.
Sorry.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 22, 2009)

Remember, guys, whoever wins needs to say "this proves I have a bigger *censored.8.1* than you!"
XD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 22, 2009)

Come on Trela, win this one! 

You'll get bragging rights if you do.


----------



## John102 (Feb 22, 2009)

COFFEE GO GO GO!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Trela, humiliate him please :]

if u use Diddy smack em with a banana as he falls to his death or something! >.<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela will own Coffee.....


Yes, yes he will.

@chubsterr: Coffee will NOT let Trela use his Diddy ever! Trela told me he ends the match when he uses Diddy. <_<

Just keep picking Diddy Trela, he can't stop you from using your other main.


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I'm sure your friend isn't the best on TBT.
> Sorry.


If I do beat Cofee.

Yes, I WILL BE. I'm also the best on TTC (another Forum).

Btw, I'm not using Diddy. =P


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Really? what a lame ass..

Hey trela make one of your taunts say, For chubsterr!!!

And own em, il like be ur number 1 fan.

>.<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yes you will be.

As for TTC, remember your not the only one. What about the second best? Zay?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Really? what a lame ass..
> 
> Hey trela make one of your taunts say, For chubsterr!!!
> 
> ...


:O But I'm his number 1 fan.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

ill settle for number 2!


----------



## Horus (Feb 22, 2009)

i'm his number 0 fan


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Lol, yes you will be.
> 
> As for TTC, remember your not the only one. What about the second best? Zay?


I know. Got carried away with bragging again LOL

rawr @ Cofee for not being here.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 23, 2009)

If you dare say you're the best at ANYTHING ever again, I'm going to have to kill you.     

*seriously hates people who are like that*


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> wait coffe is from nebraska?? then maybe i could meet him IRL since i got some aunts over there ....


Err... Internet Predator much? loljk, but that's... Not entirely safe... ._.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 23, 2009)

Yah, he could stab you or summat D=


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 23, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> If you dare say you're the best at ANYTHING ever again, I'm going to have to kill you.
> 
> *seriously hates people who are like that*


But Trela is


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idc. He/she doesn't have to say it and be arrogant. =/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, she's not.


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom: THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL THAT YOU JUST CALLED ME A GIRL. NO WAY.

Pit: I do NOT mean it in an arrogant way. If you still think I do, then I shall show you an example of a "not arrogant way". lets take a look at Mew2King (Best Brawl player in the world). If he said (and he actually has) that "I am the best Brawl player in the world", he would be giving a true fact. Me saying that "I am the best on TTC" IS A FACT. Currently, I am undefeatable in Tournaments there.

Beating Cofee would make me the best player on TBT, due to the fact that he is currently the best here. If there is someone better than me and Cofee, then why wont they show themselves? I am not one of those players who constantly brags about themselves and tells everyone how undefeatable they are. I have lost to MANY great players, btw...

.......This was probably the *worst* post I have ever made LOL. I am soo bad at arguing or defending myself =P how did I do? No no, you dont have to tell me...

Btw, I shall find out if Cofee can do the Match today.

=Trela=


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Tom: THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL THAT YOU JUST CALLED ME A GIRL. NO WAY.
> 
> Pit: I do NOT mean it in an arrogant way. If you still think I do, then I shall show you an example of a "not arrogant way". lets take a look at Mew2King (Best Brawl player in the world). If he said (and he actually has) that "I am the best Brawl player in the world", he would be giving a true fact. Me saying that "I am the best on TTC" IS A FACT. Currently, I am undefeatable in Tournaments there.
> 
> ...


Maybe because Brawl is completely boring now?


----------



## Horus (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe because Tom, is disliked by every one.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disliking someone just because they're smarter than you just just petty jealousy, my friend.


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2009)

Many people have been calling me a girl here at TBT. I dunno what world yoll live in, but, I'm Male lol.

.....OH no offense people.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Many people have been calling me a girl here at TBT. I dunno what world yoll live in, but, I'm Male lol.
> 
> .....OH no offense people.


I read you were a girl, so I assumed. Sorry.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Many people have been calling me a girl here at TBT. I dunno what world yoll live in, but, I'm Male lol.
> 
> .....OH no offense people.


They only call you a girl cuz your name ends in an A..

kinda stupid tbh, but im betting thats the reason why.

As far as the match with coffee, want to know why im rooting for ya ? here are my reasons.

First off, you're from houston like me!

Second, Coffee is just a little too full of himself,and is always talking smack, always.

and third, cuz u own and i feel like it >.<


----------



## Horus (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smarter? jealous? just the fact he hates every ones idea/hobby  (except for yours, buddy)


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

I bet if your name was TRELO they wouldnt call you a girl lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate everyone's idea and hobby, I just hate stupid ideas and hobbies.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point, match.

And of course you're not a girl, there aren't girls on the internet.


----------



## Horus (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom translation to Everyone else

Stupid = All


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Many people have been calling me a girl here at TBT. I dunno what world yoll live in, but, I'm Male lol.
> 
> .....OH no offense people.


i never thought you were a girl, it's just the user name, it sounds a little feminine( this is just my opinion others may have a different view). No offense or anything.


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2009)

My Gamername is "Alert" backwards. My real name has a "b" in there. NOW it wont sound girlish to ya!

I guess you can call this idea of Cofee and me stupid. It kinda is.

I've played a Pro Brawl player that is a girl: Kawaii Bunny. One of the best Ice Climbers. She beat me =I


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> My Gamername is "Alert" backwards. My real name has a "b" in there...
> 
> I guess you can call this idea of Cofee and me stupid. It kinda is.
> 
> I've played a Pro Brawl player that is a girl: Kawaii Bunny. One of the best Ice Climbers. She beat me =I


She's really a man.


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2009)

SHE GOTZ PROOF DAT SHE REAL


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

is your name albert trela?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

She was lying, ok?
Girls CAN'T get on the internet.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Wondering cuz u said trela is "alert" backwards..

and then you said theres a b in there for your real name.

Which got me thinking it could be al-b-ert, if you drop the b its alert


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2009)

Chubsterr is in Houstion. Thats why he knows my name...

It's Albert. I used to use Albert430 as my old Gamername. Lol kinda dumb, really.

COFEE COMON


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah cofee, cmon! lol


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

i woud brawl you while you're waiting for coffe but I don't want to waste my talent on you.(that was a joke. We all know Trela could beat the living daylight out of me in brawl)


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2009)

I try to act like Azen when it comes to Brawl. He is a Lucario Player's God (he's the best Lucario). He is probably the nicest person you could EVER meet!

So John: IDC if you're a pro or a noob! I'll still Brawl ya, cause Cofee probably wont be here for a while...


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 23, 2009)

W00t You guys are good


Nice game trela....


----------



## Trela (Feb 23, 2009)

Hub: Yeah, good games.

The first game, when I was Marth, OMG. I had no idea what I was doing. I dont want to explain why I'd loss, cause that would be Johning, so a loss is a loss =(

I guess Cofee isn't playing today either. COMON COFEE!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: Yeah, good games.
> 
> The first game, when I was Marth, OMG. I had no idea what I was doing. I dont want to explain why I'd loss, cause that would be Johning, so a loss is a loss =(
> 
> I guess Cofee isn't playing today either. COMON COFEE!


LOL nice diddy and lucario


----------



## Trela (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW

Cofee isn't here again. I remember him saying to me that when he is playing his best that day, he will Brawl me. That might be in like 2 or 3 days. I dunno, but he should post in this thread about it =P

I'll edit the first post about it.

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Have u guys fought yet?


----------



## Trela (Feb 24, 2009)

NO

RAWR


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> NO
> 
> RAWR


that ho


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

grrr


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 24, 2009)

yahoo! who will win?!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw cofee on right now LOL


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: Yeah, good games.
> 
> The first game, when I was Marth, OMG. I had no idea what I was doing. I dont want to explain why I'd loss, cause that would be Johning, so a loss is a loss =(
> 
> I guess Cofee isn't playing today either. COMON COFEE!


So, are you now Trela The Almost Undefeated & The Most Arrogant Brawl Gamer In The World?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 25, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think Trela is arrogant, then you haven't met many good video game players.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying you're the best at something = Pure arrogance.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 25, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It entirely depends on how many people you are saying you are better than and who those people are.

Me saying I'm the best SSBB player in my house is true and not arrogant.

Me going on to Smashboards and saying I'm the best SSBB player in the world is 100% arrogance.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if thats the case its still arrogance to make a big scene of it, AKA a huge thread.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 25, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When your as good as Trela, you get some bragging rites.

And making an 9 page thread about it on an AC site isn't that bad.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean you should use them. Besides, if you're known as the best brawler on anywhere, you'll soon find out you're 'the best at other games' and 'the saddest person in the world'.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 25, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being the best brawler on an AC forum makes you the saddest person in the world?

I don't think so.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed his point.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering you haven't faced some of the members on TBT, no, you won't.

Yes, I am saying I think I can beat you.

xYoh, Horus and I are very good.


----------



## Trela (Feb 25, 2009)

QNT3N: At TTC, people just completely give up when they Brawl me. I hope you are not one of those players, and it's still nice to know there are players who aren't afraid of me. PM your Code if you wanna Brawl.

Muh Pit: Ok, thats nice that you think I'm that. Now GTFO. I'm serious. Go away.

I made this Thread because I WAS FREAKEN BORED AND WANTED PEOPLE TO STOP TELLING ME (and PMing me sometimes) TO BRAWL COFEE! So I posted it here to end all of those annoying Posts and PM's.

Btw, QNT3N, I've beat xYoh and Horus MANY TIMES, and I havent lost a match from them. I know, I know, I'm bragging. I'm just saying what is true.....

Dont you just love it when people argue with you!?

=Trela=


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: Yeah, good games.
> 
> The first game, when I was Marth, OMG. I had no idea what I was doing. I dont want to explain why I'd loss, cause that would be *Johning,* so a loss is a loss =(
> 
> I guess Cofee isn't playing today either. COMON COFEE!


Johning, what's that suppose to mean?


----------



## Trela (Feb 25, 2009)

IT means like the same thing as an excuse.


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> IT means like the same thing as an excuse.


Oh, so your saying whenever I lose I make a bunch of excuses?   

jk :gyroiddance:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok guys sorry for the misunderstanding.

I DID plan on fighting Trela for an EPIC MATCH but my schedule somehow got out of hand...
Anyway, we'll try to get this thread to match the topic so we can get this awesome match underway, but until then, hold onto your horses.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

And wow I am loving the support for me here!

All my haters can go die in a well ESPECIALLY YOU HORUS because you hate me with a passion and it bothers me greatly and you too chubbster, wherever you are.  Honestly, you lose to me, big whoop.  Suck it up and be happy.  That's what I do whether I win against Trela or not.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> And wow I am loving the support for me here!
> 
> All my haters can go die in a well ESPECIALLY YOU HORUS because you hate me with a passion and it bothers me greatly and you too chubbster, wherever you are.  Honestly, you lose to me, big whoop.  Suck it up and be happy.  That's what I do whether I win against Trela or not.


I'm not jealous/flaming because i lost, i just hate the way you battle

pheer my fiery passion


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you hate it so much find a way to counter it Trela doesn't have a problem with it so you shouldn't either with some practice.

I don't fear your passion at all.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> If you hate it so much find a way to counter it Trela doesn't have a problem with it so you shouldn't either with some practice.
> 
> I don't fear your passion at all.


that's not what Trela said in a pm, but you know w/e

of course you don't fear it, you pheer it


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

So you're saying Trela can't counter my strategy?


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> So you're saying Trela can't counter my strategy?


not at all, he can dominate you with a few pushes of his gamecube controller, but he agrees with me that its annoying has hell


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Is Trela good at any other games?
I think its hard for me to be good at a bunch of games at the same time.
Right now I'm trying to be good at Street Fighter. If I go back to Brawl, I won't be as good at it as I was before and need more practice. Is it like that for everyone or do I just fail...? :/


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Annoying or not we both have things we loathe about each other's strategies.

I came here to put a stop to the arguing on request of him so NO MORE.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Is Trela good at any other games?
> I think its hard for me to be good at a bunch of games at the same time.
> Right now I'm trying to be good at Street Fighter. If I go back to Brawl, I won't be as good at it as I was before and need more practice. Is it like that for everyone or do I just fail...? :/


same for me, i get addicted to one game for a week and then go to another. if i was more devoted i might stand more of a chance of killing trela


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Speaking of Trela....

Where could he be now....


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Annoying or not we both have things we loathe about each other's strategies.
> 
> I came here to put a stop to the arguing on request of him so NO MORE.


what don't you like about his strategies? he's pro and doesn't do the same things over and over in a cycle


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

As much as i want to avoid arguing, here it is....


Yes, he is a pro, and later in the battle his strategy turns more in-depth.

But when I'm at low damage, he chain grabs, because Snake is just that heavy to fall back down again quickly.  

So while you hate me for chain grabbing or constant A attacking, get over it, because everybody has their " happy move " and if you find it annoying then that is your issue.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I wish I could be good at so many games! XD
My brother's good at everything at once. 
If I stop playing Brawl, I'll be all "HOW DO I USE JUMP, GUYS?" and if I stop playing Street Fighter, I'm all "HOW DO I DO CAMMY'S FIRE BALL?"
XD


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> As much as i want to avoid arguing, here it is....
> 
> 
> Yes, he is a pro, and later in the battle his strategy turns more in-depth.
> ...


LOL

chain grab = you no do anything and gain damage

whats wrong with your strategy = use only 1 move then repeatedly use smash to KO

and your wrong about the whole happy move crap


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 25, 2009)

YAAAAYYY ARGUMENTS!

G'nite, Trela PM me if you win. XP

So I'm  expecting one.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ugh you simply do not understand.

Yes, a happy move is a move that someone will use constantly to build damage up quickly.  
Chain grabbing is grabbing over and over, stupid.

NOW NO MORE ARGUING TILL TRELA GETS BACK


----------



## Jigg Hibiki (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure Cammy's fireball is quarter circle forward + Face Palm. . .that help you any?


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> As much as i want to avoid arguing, here it is....
> 
> 
> Yes, he is a pro, and later in the battle his strategy turns more in-depth.
> ...


Well, it's really no fun anymore once someone starts chain-grabbing you cause there's no way to get out of it, is there?
You should only chain-grab and edge-hog the CPUs, not your friends. :/


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Ugh you simply do not understand.
> 
> Yes, a happy move is a move that someone will use constantly to build damage up quickly.
> Chain grabbing is grabbing over and over, stupid.
> ...


happy move = spamming 

you seem to have a happy move

you see certain characters do different things for example; falco can't do much that's why his moves focus around lasers and chain grabs. same goes for diddy, if you noticed his dash attack picks up items. do you want to know why? for bananas, thats also why his d-spec makes bananas. this works for every character. and when you have a "happy move" your just abusing that characters one attack and shows no skill at all

now deal with it, your a spammer


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not another  :'( 

they do it tournaments and its perfectly legal/legit


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus I'll gladly fight you like I did Chubster and beat you without spamming if that's what it'll take to get you to shut up.

No more flaming or hating.  Gosh it's getting annoying


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, fine then.
But I just wouldn't do it with my friends. It seems cheap and unfair and takes out the fun. That's all. XD


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Horus I'll gladly fight you like I did Chubster and beat you without spamming if that's what it'll take to get you to shut up.
> 
> No more flaming or hating.  Gosh it's getting annoying


so is your battling 

I'll fight you after trela perhaps


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, just brings skill to the game


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Why not now come on it'll be fun.  I PROMISE


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Why not now come on it'll be fun.  I PROMISE


*coffe gets ready to use chain link move repeatedly*


----------



## Jigg Hibiki (Feb 25, 2009)

wow guyz brawl is some srs bizness. . .seriously. . .get over yourselves. . .it's a video game. . .gay tactics are promoted in tournaments cause of all them "professionals" that take gaming way to seriously need to show off their "1337" skillz. . .on a side note. . .chain grabbing takes timing not skill. . .and to edge hogging requires no skill only that you be a *censored.7.4*


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Why not now come on it'll be fun.  I PROMISE


because i have school tomorrow, and i get enraged easier/suck at night and i don't want to buy a new controller/wii. tomorrow at around 3:30-6:00 would be much better


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Jigg Hibiki said:
			
		

> wow guyz brawl is some srs bizness. . .seriously. . .get over yourselves. . .it's a video game. . .gay tactics are promoted in tournaments cause of all them "professionals" that take gaming way to seriously need to show off their "1337" skillz. . .on a side note. . .chain grabbing takes timing not skill. . .and to edge hogging requires no skill only that you be a *censored.7.4*


if its just a game why do you care so much about chain and hogging?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow I have school tomorrow too but I'm revved up and ready to kick butt.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Wow I have school tomorrow too but I'm revved up and ready to kick butt.


 T_T 

i need something to put my rage into, i usually end up biting my hand but that hurts  :'(


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jigg Hibiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause it is just a game and games are meant to be fun, and I think chain-grabbing and edge-hogging takes the fun out of it.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Wow I have school tomorrow too but I'm revved up and ready to kick butt.


I'll brawl you. I'd like to see how your strategy works. I heard from Trela you barely use Snakes other moves, just like 5 of them. I'll lose only because I'm still training my Lucario with Trela who is helping me learn combos but for now, MK is my main since I've mastered his combo attacks. 

Trela doesn't have a "happy move" he has strategy which you obviously hate.

If you want to brawl me, it has to be tomorrow. I'm going to record some matches pretty soon with Trela and his sister so... yeah.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZUH!?

That doesn't take the fun out of it. Those are completely legal in tournaments IRL.


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._. Errr lol...... I need to brawl waluigi! hope he gets on before 2 hours otherwise untill tommorrow


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that wasn't directed at you but like i said you need skill 

you CAN get out of chain grabs and edge hogging


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Jigg Hibiki said:
			
		

> wow guyz brawl is some srs bizness. . .seriously. . .get over yourselves. . .it's a video game. . .gay tactics are promoted in tournaments cause of all them "professionals" that take gaming way to seriously need to show off their "1337" skillz. . .on a side note. . .chain grabbing takes timing not skill. . .and to edge hogging requires no skill only that you be a *censored.7.4*


brawl iz srs biz. srs kat approvz.

But in all reality, it's just a game. I'm not rooting for either side, mianly because I don't know their "strategies."

And Horus, shut up. Stop flaming people you dislike, it's annoying.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i get really mad :S


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to brawl someone.  My friend code is in my signature, it's on the spoiler!

Also, edge-guarding is most certainly a tactic, chaingrabbing is too, (they're annoying, but they're tactics)


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you Tom.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can be legit all they want in tournaments.
That doesn't mean they don't take the fun out of it.
Tournaments also play with no items and fight on one stage.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Thank you Tom.


Rawr, you ignored me...

Anyways, mind if I brawl ya sometime? I'd like to see how you play.


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

coffee, we're having a brawl training session for team Pokemon, I'd like it if you'd come, it's this Saturday.

btw: Even though coffee is on our team, I'd still like other brawlers to brawl with team pokemon on Saturday, we need some different people to play to get used to fighting different techniques if you would like to come, give me a PM, and I'll try to set up a time for everyone to train.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they don't fight on one stage. Where have you been?
It doesn't take the fun out of the game. You can get around both.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jigg Hibiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brawl is just has serious pokemon is, if you play the game for "fun" you'll never learn about EVs and IVs and you'll ebd up beating the game and never playing it again

and i flame annoying people so all in all it balances out


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW I'm busy Saturday afternoon and early evening....

Pirahna; Do you wanna go a quick round now?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WOW I'm busy Saturday afternoon and early evening....
> 
> Pirahna; Do you wanna go a quick round now?


Can't, going to record for some videos I'm posting on youtube right now. Is later or tomorrow good? After I record some videos, I have to do homework, so... yeah.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lol'd at this

just like the tier list in pokemon they don't use items because all items cause is fake/cheap kills that take no skill at all. grats on breaking a floating ball and pushing B, that must be hard


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Piranha, it's not impossible to dodge either of those, and in the tournaments I myself have been in, those weren't illegal at all. In fact, I used and edge-guard to win one of my matches. That's a strategy..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a reason the game was made in the first place.

<big>*FUN.*</big>


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, they started to play on hazardous stages now? Awesome.
Also, how do you get around edge-hogging and chain-grabbing?
I'd like to know. My friend Chains and hogs. -_-'


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there I fixed that comment you made.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be fun having a $50 game sitting there collecting dust

not fun in my opinion but that's just me


sorry for all the arguing but i believe in certain things


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz...I think I can explain it. You cannot edge-guard forever. After a second or two, the person on the edge stops glowing, that would be a good time to use an attack or recovery. As for chain grabbing well...you have to just be quick on your feet.

Does that help?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

OK REALLY ENOUGH.

This thread is for me and Trela's match and those who wish to spectate.  Not to discuss tourney allowances.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same could be said about chaining and hogging then. Right?
Why is hogging not considered a cheap kill?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is.

Because my 250 Dollar console is too. I've got a PS3 to love. <3


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who does he chain with? the only character that has true chain is falco, has for hogging don't use character with poor recovery's like link. try to use characters that covers all of your problems, like metaknight can glide and jump a lot/fly which can get out of edge hogging


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG SHUT UP


TRELA AND MY MATCH ONLY THREAD


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want to know why there not? because you can get around them. i might not know all the ways of doing that though

go here http://www.smashboards.com/ its a awesome site (smogon all over again?)


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> OK REALLY ENOUGH.
> 
> This thread is for me and Trela's match and those who wish to spectate.  Not to discuss tourney allowances.


Oh, I'm very sorry about that. I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> OMG SHUT UP
> 
> 
> TRELA AND MY MATCH ONLY THREAD


then where were you the last like five days? Trela has been waiting

so go fight him or go away


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

PLEASE EVERYONE CAN IT


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

HE SENT ME HERE TO STOP THE ARGUING SO SHUT YOUR POTHOLE


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 25, 2009)

Are there always arguments in every damn thread I go to..


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HE SENT ME HERE TO STOP THE ARGUING SO SHUT YOUR POTHOLE


yeah and flaming other people will help


besides we already covered your "future" match

Trela > you


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus stop being a whiny flamer

and everyone please stop talking about tourney regulations


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Horus stop being a whiny flamer
> 
> and everyone please stop talking about tourney regulations


no u


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> Chibz...I think I can explain it. You cannot edge-guard forever. After a second or two, the person on the edge stops glowing, that would be a good time to use an attack or recovery. As for chain grabbing well...you have to just be quick on your feet.
> 
> Does that help?


I guess it does.
I can never find an opening when he's chaining. I'm literally helpless when he's using Falco's grab-down-grab. TT^TT
What should I do to get out of that?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

How mature

Please leave the thread if all u want to do is insult me or take it to PM


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Yinkie-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use a character it doesn't work on

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=164990 <--says the characters it won't work on


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus and Chibz plz talk about strategies elsewhere


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry Coffe! D=


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just please talk about our match only in this thread.... that's what Trela intended it for.


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

ugh, this thread is gonna close if you don't stop arguing.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Exactly so people stop.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you guys going to record it?


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ugh, this thread is gonna close if you don't stop arguing.


But everyone stopped..


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Just please talk about our match only in this thread.... that's what Trela intended it for.


Trela win, you lose      its a no brainer


<big><big><big>I made a topic for competition talk stuff</big></big></big>


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus honestly stop being such a loser.  Once again, I'd gladly like to point out we both have a fair chance. 

NOW everyone stopped.


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Horus honestly stop being such a loser.  Once again, I'd gladly like to point out we both have a fair chance.
> 
> NOW everyone stopped.


just don't post.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

How long have you been playing Smash Bros. for, Coffee?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Almost a year Chibz

People can post but it has to be related to this match


----------



## Trela (Feb 25, 2009)

ZOMG

I work on my Videos for about 3 hours, and 1000 pages show up! Cant a brother work in peace! =P

I sent Cofee in so he could (try) to end stupid arguments. Also, I actually used to think (after Brawling him my FIRST match) that Cofee just spammed 3 different moves, and thought he was "stupid" as you young folks call people these days... Cofee's "special" playstyle is really unique. I've never seen a player in my life use those same moves soo, soo, EPICLY. Yeah, yeah, thats the word! Mabye I should change to his playstyle...MUHAHAHA. *cough*

Cofee and me are BUDZ, dawg! Aint noting gonna brang us down! I <3 Cofee =O

People who hate me, Cofee, or both for some ODD reason, GET OUT. NAO

Also, I think there is moar stuff to say...I forgot waht though lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> ZOMG
> 
> I work on my Videos for about 3 hours, and 1000 pages show up! Cant a brother work in peace! =P
> 
> ...


wot?


I've lost Trela, what did you do to him coffee >


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N: At TTC, people just completely give up when they Brawl me. I hope you are not one of those players, and it's still nice to know there are players who aren't afraid of me. PM your Code if you wanna Brawl.
> 
> Muh Pit: Ok, thats nice that you think I'm that. Now GTFO. I'm serious. Go away.
> 
> ...


I wasn't arguing with YOU. Just stop being arrogant and play or whatever you're doing and let us get back to our lives, kay?


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 26, 2009)

And frankly, Trela, the only thing you're good at is proving your arrogance.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Speaking of brawling, anyone up for brawling now?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 26, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> And frankly, Trela, the only thing you're good at is proving your arrogance.


Dude, shut up! Stop being a jerk towards Trela. He did nothing wrong to you! Him and Coffee are ALLOWED to brag all they want. Trela, because he's a pro, and Coffee because he's really, really, really good at brawl. So, if you are going to be rude to Trela, then don't post. Don't start with me either, I'm just sticking up for my good friend.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 26, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea lol


you tell him lexi! >=D


----------



## Hal (Feb 26, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To Quote a Favorite Song of mine
Get'em Shawty,Get'em Shawty,Get'em Shawty,Get'em Shawty
Give it to 'em,Give it to 'em,Give it to 'em,Wham.

Class of 3000-We Want Your Soul 



_...Lexi = Owned_


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 26, 2009)

That was a lot of pages to read...


----------



## SamXX (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know either of you so I won't be watching but...
Good Luck with the fight


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL ty SAM.

Muh Pit: Yeah, IK. I'm good at it, right? /sarcasm

Lexi: Thanks =P as of right now, I like TTC better than this place.

Muh Pit is a ****** I <3 you all =U

=Trela=


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus I haven't done anything to Trela we appreciate each other so mess with one you mess with the other, duh.


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

ZOMG COFEE I HATE U

Jk.

Wanna do the match today? DO YA?

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 26, 2009)

So... when ya'll gonna do the match?


----------



## SockHead (Feb 26, 2009)

Who's recording?


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

I am.

If you wanna do it today Cofee, then let me no so I can get my Dad's Laptop ready and stuff when he gets home.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I am.
> 
> If you wanna do it today Cofee, then let me no so I can get my Dad's Laptop ready and stuff when he gets home.


 ugh....he's offline.....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 26, 2009)

U still there Trela?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> U still there Trela?


You guys both have bad sense of timing.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 26, 2009)

Coffee?
Eh where?

Here I am! xP


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's funny isn't it? it's like they're intentionally avoiding each other!( even though they're not)


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Coffee?
> Eh where?
> 
> Here I am! xP


......WHy are you even here?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Coffee?
> Eh where?
> 
> Here I am! xP


Man, there's way too much Coffee users on TBT.

Coffeebean was the TBT original though.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, I'm sure I wasn't the first John though....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

O_O Still no fight?


I think this thread is a FAIL.

Until you fight. Once that happens, I'll hereby unFAIL it.


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, master TLM.

CRAP COFEE! Every time I come, you are off. When you are on, I am off! asjsdgfkjhwaoibkljz

Cofee: WHEN can you Brawl? YOU pick a time to do it! GOASH


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

lolz
Get on, stay on, wait for Cofee to get on


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> lolz
> Get on, stay on, wait for Cofee to get on


It'z fool proof!

Gosh damn guys, schedule a time via PM and go from there.


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope. Too much work.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Nope. Too much work.


My plan is to much work or Sierra's? 

GOASH TRELA IS LAZY.

jk. But I'm sure you already knew that...


----------



## John102 (Feb 27, 2009)

so, Trela has a tourney this weekend......don't expect him to get on....or face coffe in a brawl.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

<_<

MASTER TLM COMMANDS YOU TO OWN COFFEH NAO!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]<_<

MASTER TLM COMMANDS YOU TO OWN COFFEH NAO![/quote]hydra hasnt been doing anything...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

I know, just message other members and ask to play. :3

DO IT NAO!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I know, just message other members and ask to play. :3

DO IT NAO![/quote]....how


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I know, just message other members and ask to play. :3
> 
> DO IT NAO!


....how[/quote]On youtube xD

You can find all their pages somewhere on my page.

NAO!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 27, 2009)

du du duu....

Trela is you there?


----------



## Trela (Feb 28, 2009)

.......

Imma go ahead and PM you nao.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Imma go ahead and PM you nao.


OMG GOGOGO WINWINWIN!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Imma go ahead and PM you nao.


OMG GOGOGO WINWINWIN![/quote]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]I Agree.
ZOMG trela u gotta get on 20 minutes earlier u come on right after Coffee leaves.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Trela (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW

The one time I can do the match, and it all freezes on me! UGH

Cofee, if we dont get it done this week, then I dont ever want to do the match. This is taking longer than it should, and I have A LOT OF other things going on right now.

Btw, you have improved Cofee! I see you know some Advanced Techniques now!

=Trela=


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 4, 2009)

Advanced?  Try dashing....

But thanks, I suppose.  I haven't really swapped up my movepool too much other than adding in the occasional wavesmash and strong-up-A.


----------



## Trela (Mar 5, 2009)

ALL Snake's should use the Up-Tilt. It's probably the best Up-Tilt in the game, and it has such LONG range!

So Cofee mah boi, how bout we do our Match Friday? Because I'm horrible at picking times, what time would you want to do it? xD

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> ALL Snake's should use the Up-Tilt. It's probably the best Up-Tilt in the game, and it has such LONG range!
> 
> So Cofee mah boi, how bout we do our Match Friday? Because I'm horrible at picking times, what time would you want to do it? xD
> 
> =Trela=


GAWD I think that GOD doesn't want you 2 to fight, for it could be the end of humanity. O_O....


DO IT!
DO IT!
DO IT!
DO IT!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> ALL Snake's should use the Up-Tilt. It's probably the best Up-Tilt in the game, and it has such LONG range!
> 
> So Cofee mah boi, how bout we do our Match Friday? Because I'm horrible at picking times, what time would you want to do it? xD
> 
> =Trela=


GAWD I think that GOD doesn't want you 2 to fight, for it could be the end of humanity. O_O....


DO IT!
DO IT!
DO IT!
DO IT![/quote]xD you're pretty eager Toon


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD you're pretty eager Toon[/quote]CUZ TRELA PWNZZZZ!!!!

GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 6, 2009)

Alright, I have the results....


I will gladly and wholeheartedly accept that Trela is better than me, no doubt.  And I'll continue to accept it until the day I finally pull off enough training, and when that comes, I'll pull the next win.

Till next time Trela, and good matches!  I enjoyed them;  no matter how annoying Lucarios Counter is!  LOL XD

HEY!  AND NO FLAMING FOR ALL MY HATERS OUT THERE!  I


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Alright, I have the results....
> 
> 
> I will gladly and wholeheartedly accept that Trela is better than me, no doubt.  And I'll continue to accept it until the day I finally pull off enough training, and when that comes, I'll pull the next win.
> ...


I'm psychic


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm important.
I beat you. 

GO TRELA WOOOOO!!! CONGRATS!

I got the list. 

1- Trela.
2- Coffeeaddict
3- SilverStorms
4- Bananaoracle
5- TLM


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm important.
I beat you. 

GO TRELA WOOOOO!!! CONGRATS!

I got the list. 

1- Trela.
2- Coffeeaddict
3-djman900 i will pwn silver for he sux
4- Bananaoracle
5- TLM [/quote]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]Yup. XP


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

TLM wuld u like to brawl


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="djman900 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]Yup. XP[/quote]that looks right


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> TLM wuld u like to brawl


After my homework probably.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

horus u hav no right to play burn ur brawl disc 4 u r horrible and suk


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="djman900 said:
			
		

> TLM wuld u like to brawl


After my homework probably. [/quote]ok


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="djman900 said:
			
		

> TLM wuld u like to brawl


After my homework probably. [/quote]i want to fight you too, lets see how good you are

(pm me when your finished with your homework ^_^)


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

ay punk im gunna brawl him 1st


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> horus u hav no right to play burn ur brawl disc 4 u r horrible and suk


go look in a mirror and say that, but change "horus" to Dj"


btw go to school, you can't spell at all


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

its internet im not gunna waste my time and spell correctly its not that i cant i jus choose not 2


And horus both u and i no u blow @ brawl


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> its internet im not gunna waste my time and spell correctly its not that i cant i jus choose not 2
> 
> 
> And horus both u and i no i blow @ brawl


yep we both know you suck dj


----------



## John102 (Mar 6, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO FLAMING!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

that is all.


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO FLAMING!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> that is all.


no mini-modding or spamming to

btw that post is both


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok wow horus ur just basically putting copying me and putting dj instead of horus

u suck at brawl and ur going to need to face the truth sumtime i dont want this topic 2 b closed so im done argueing with u cuz u and i no the truth of u sukin


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Ok wow horus ur su uber i wsh i wuz liek u
> 
> i suck at brawl and i'm going to need to face the truth sumtime i dont want this topic 2 b closed so im done argueing with my imaginary friend cuz u and i no the truth tht i am ********


ok dj


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow dude w.e


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Ok wow horus ur just basically putting copying me and putting dj instead of horus
> 
> u suck at brawl and ur going to need to face the truth sumtime i dont want this topic 2 b closed so im done argueing with u cuz u and i no the truth of u sukin


----------



## John102 (Mar 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is it spamming if I'm telling you two to stop flaming each other? And what is so bad about trying to break up a potential flame war?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ALL STFO NAO!!!

DJ, I'll brawl you after my homework.

Horus, I bet I could beat you (probably) at brawl. We'll do a 3way FFA soon.

John, ignore them.


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this topic will be closed because of you, now stop spamming (on here and brawl)


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its off topic and storm doesn't like it for some reason, take it up with him


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

ur the 1 spamming both of us stop


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> ur the 1 spamming both of us stop


this is why you need to learn how to spell and use proper grammer

I'm spamming you and me? what?


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

well u must b stupid not figure it out now s*fu


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Stop.
Now.
Please.
Horus. <_<
Dj ignore him.


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> well u must b stupid not figure it out now s*fu


i have this disorder called MRBS (must reply back syndrome) 

so i can't, maybe you can try Shutting the hell up instead? 


btw you must be ******** if you can't post 5 extra letters


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

then every1 must b ******** cuz 80% of ppl dont type those xtra 5 leters


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> then every1 must b ******** cuz 80% of ppl dont type those xtra 5 leters


*looks at every post in forum*

nope just you.

stop posting, your making me spam


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> then every1 must b ******** cuz 80% of ppl dont type those xtra 5 leters


*censored.9.10* NAO!!!

OR I WON'T BRAWL EITHER OF YOU!

TRELA AND COFFEE BOTH LOOK DOWN ON THIS, SO STOP!


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

u culd look at every post pretty fast this is probably the only website u no


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

k im done


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> u culd look at every post pretty fast this is probably the only website u no


*looks at 5 other forums i joined* still just you

and yeah i could look at every post pretty fast, but i choose not to

STOP!!!!


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> k im done


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> k im done


good, i can stop


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 6, 2009)

Who won?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Who won?


You get three guesses.

His name has a "T" in it.


----------



## John102 (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
			
		

> Who won?


You get three guesses.

His name has a "T" in it.[/quote]the last tree ghost?
tail1428?
the famous fleep?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]Go be egotistical elsewhere.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go be egotistical elsewhere.[/quote]Umm...

1- I don't understand.
2- Trela wanted a list, and this thread is for their match, so I can cheer.

EDIT: oh Dj changed that. <_< Silver goes there.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="Tom said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go be egotistical elsewhere.[/quote]Umm...

1- I don't understand.
2- Trela wanted a list, and this thread is for their match, so I can cheer.

EDIT: oh Dj changed that. <_< Silver goes there.[/quote]Take a look at #3.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm...

1- I don't understand.
2- Trela wanted a list, and this thread is for their match, so I can cheer.

EDIT: oh Dj changed that. <_< Silver goes there.[/quote]Take a look at #3.[/quote]I REPEAT: Dj did that cuz he was messing around. Nothing big. ^_^


----------



## Horus (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go be egotistical elsewhere.[/quote]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

good idea, Tom


----------



## Trela (Mar 6, 2009)

I will upload the matches either tonight or tomorrow night after my Tournament.

Good games Cofee! I was SOO SCARED every match we did! RAWR

Seriously, I just wanna get the Vids uploaded so this Thread will...stop...!

I dunno if I wanna make a Power Rankings anymore. There are sooooo many arguments about crap (Brawl related), and if I try to make something Brawl related...well...

I'll die.


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I will upload the matches either tonight or tomorrow night after my Tournament.
> 
> Good games Cofee! I was SOO SCARED every match we did! RAWR
> 
> ...


i r waiting for "Rise of Aura" 

but the matches with cofee should be interesting (Trela had hard time? no wai)

probably best idea for rankings


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I will upload the matches either tonight or tomorrow night after my Tournament.
> 
> Good games Cofee! I was SOO SCARED every match we did! RAWR
> 
> ...


O_O........

You didn't say,

=Trela=

Welcome to TBT!


----------



## Trela (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol I only say =Trela= when I feel like IT

The Rise Of Aura should be released around midnight tomorrow! WOOT


----------



## Trela (Mar 9, 2009)

(srry for Double Post)

Sorry I didn't upload the matches earlier! I am uploading them in about 1 hour, so be patient! I will edit the Front Page with the Vids.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Mar 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> (srry for Double Post)
> 
> Sorry I didn't upload the matches earlier! I am uploading them in about 1 hour, so be patient! I will edit the Front Page with the Vids.
> 
> =Trela=


*tries waiting but fails*


----------



## Trela (Mar 9, 2009)

The Vids are up everyone! Enjoy!


----------



## MygL (Mar 9, 2009)

Looked fun, I was hoping coffe win but oh well =(


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, I already knew that Trelz was gonna win!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 11, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Well, I already knew that Trelz was gonna win!


:O Azila! Omg I didn't know you joined. xP


----------



## Rene (Mar 11, 2009)

cool vids
but i'd rather play brawl myself than watch the vids :yay:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 11, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 11, 2009)

Toon][quote="Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay.[/quote]Double yay


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double yay   [/quote]NFINITESIMAL YAY!


----------

